# HS622 Auger transmission oil change interval and procedure



## LiDAR4U (Dec 30, 2013)

Good Morning,

Have any users changed the auger transmission oil on a HS622 or similar? I "assume" tilt forward, drain and refill with #90 gear oil, .16 liter (.17 qt).

The plug would be the top bolt on the front I "assume".

The machine is now 5 years old, how often should this be changed?

thanks

Claude


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

LiDAR4U said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Have any users changed the auger transmission oil on a HS622 or similar? I "assume" tilt forward, drain and refill with #90 gear oil, .16 liter (.17 qt).
> 
> ...


This gear oil should be good for the life of the machine.

If you must change it I would unbolt the side bearings and the rear shear pin and the auger gear support and remove the whole assembly.
This should take a whole 10 minutes to do.

You can then put it somewhere where it is nice and warm to allow that gear oil to flow better.
Tilt the whole gearbox so that the drain plug faces down to drain.

I hate putting a blower on its snout.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Its rather simple removing the auger as stated above I have done it, its easier to remove then auger assembly than trying to tip the blower on end. While you are at it pull the shear pins and grease/never sieze the gear box/impeller shafts making sure they and spin freely allowing the shear pins to work properly.


----------

